# Key Post: Nice places to eat in Kilkenny.



## fobs (13 Jun 2003)

going to stay in Kilkenny for a 2 night break and want to know of any nice places to eat out in both during the day (with a toddler) and at night.


----------



## suggestions (13 Jun 2003)

*re*

Try Rafter Dempseys pub for daytime lunches.  Although its a pub, unless there's a match on telly you should be ok. Plus i think they have high chairs for toddlers...
Scrummy chicken roll things with chips - yum yum!
Enjoy Kilkenny!


----------



## Marion (13 Jun 2003)

*Re: Nice places to eat in Kilkenny*

Pordylos is very nice for evening dinner. I'm not sure if they open for lunch. It would be best to book.

Marion :hat


----------



## rainyday (13 Jun 2003)

*Re: Nice places to eat in Kilkenny*

Is Pordylos the place upstairs, just beside a stone alcove or archway? If so, the food was great when we ate there (a couple of years back). It was the only guacamole I've ever found in a restaurant that tastes as good as my home-made stuff.


----------



## Ceist Beag (13 Jun 2003)

*Re: Nice places to eat in Kilkenny*

The food is nice in Pordylos but we found it very expensive, starters and desserts average at 8.50 and main courses are around the 25 mark ... but maybe some people won't consider that too expensive!


----------



## fobs (13 Jun 2003)

*Expensive?*

I would consider that quite expensive but maybe as a treat. this is for our anniversary so maybe its worth is to splash out!


----------



## Iano (13 Jun 2003)

*Kilkenny*

Langton's is also nice, and child friendly too if I remember correctly


----------



## rory (13 Jun 2003)

*Re: Nice places to eat in Kilkenny*

I'd recommend Zuni, in the hotel of the same name. I can't remember how much it was, though.


----------



## PGD (13 Jun 2003)

*Re: Nice places to eat in Kilkenny*

I thought Zuni was very expensive.
I ended up just going to the restaurant in the Hibernian (a few doors dwon from Zuni) and I was very happly with it.


----------



## Marion (14 Jun 2003)

*Re: Nice places to eat in Kilkenny*

Café Sol is also quite nice.

_Rainyday_: yes that is the one!

Marion :hat


----------



## joeysoap (14 Jun 2003)

*Re: Nice places to eat in Kilkenny*

Rainyday recalls cafe sol? there a joke in there somewhere.
I know what rain looks like
what does the sol look like. Such a long  long time.


----------



## rainyday (14 Jun 2003)

*Re: Nice places to eat in Kilkenny*

Hi Joey - The sol is splitting the trees here in Dublin today - Make the most of it this weekend


----------



## garrettod (14 Jun 2003)

*....*

Hi,

Zuni is very good, its also made it into the Top 20 Irish restuarants in the Aer Lingus Inflight Publication.

I felt the prices were not that expensive, in comparison to many Dublin restuarants & the place is always busy, which speaks for itself.

Food was excellent.

Bar in Hibernian Hotel for a late night drink on the way back down to the bridge btw


----------



## Marion (17 Jun 2003)

*Re: Nice places to eat in Kilkenny*

Hi Fobs

I guess you will have to have a rethink about your trip to Kilkenny. 

You will have to spend 4 nights there instead of 2 to enable you to carry out a control test on behalf of AAM on the eateries nominated by posters: Pordylos, Langtons, Zuni and the Hibernian.

We will also, of course, expect a full report on your return!  

Bon appetit

Marion :hat


----------



## traveller (17 Jun 2003)

*waterford restaraunts*

following on from the kilkenny post about eateries Im off to the faithlegg house hotel in waterford for a few days next month dont you know.  
got a great midweek deal at 225 pp for 3 nights inc 3 bfasts and 2 dinners.  Anyone got any suggestions for dinner on the other night in the area?
also, anyone know quickest way from dublin, should I take the kilkenny road or the wexford road?  tnks.

[broken link removed]


----------



## rainyday (30 Jul 2004)

*Re: waterford restaraunts*

Hi Marion - Did a return visit to Kilkenny last weekend to find that Pordylos was NOT the restaurant I was thinking of & praising. My good experience was in Fleva restaurant on High St.


----------

